# Looking to sell used and open packages of fish items



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

If this isn't allowed feel free to delete this thread and let me know.

I am looking to sell used and open packages of fish items. I just took down my 10 gallon tanks and am looking to sell the stuff from that. I will be using any money I make towards getting myself a pacman frog to go in the old fish tank. I live in Milford, NH and am willing to drive about a half an hour to drop off or have someone pick up or I am willing to ship to anyone if they are willing to pay for shipping I will do that the cheapest way. I am looking for about $100 for everything but am willing to sell stuff separately and negotiate on the price. Everything works and I checked the dates on the stuff that has dates. 
Here is a list of everything I am selling and the pictures will be below it.
Tetra® Whisper Bio Bag Cartridge

Fluval® C2 Poly/Foam Pad Two

Fluval® C2 Power Filter up to 30 gallons

Fluval C4(can be cut for the c2) Bio-Screens two

Aqueon pro submersible heater 50 watt up tp 20 gallons

Three pirtate themed tank decorations

3 silk aquarium plants

two aquarium rocks

Floating Thermometer

Small fish net

Small bag of real shells

Top Fin Battery Operated Aquarium Air Pump up to 30 gallons uses 2 D cell batteries

Top Fin Aquarium Air Pump Air-2000 for up to 20 gallon tanks

Air pump tubing

API Aquarium Salt Unopened

Top fin 7 day betta vacation feeders three

Aqueon® Betta Pellets Fish Food at least half full

API Melafix Fish Bacterial Infection Treatment 4oz half full

API Guide Fish Problem Solving General Cure 7 packages

Tetra® Aquarium Lifeguard Halo Shield All-In-One-Treatment Two tablets

Hikari First bites mostly full


----------

